# PVR 501 rebooting continuously



## upstategeek (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone else experiencing a continual reboot cycle on their PVR's? My 501 has been working flawlessly (well, the usual 50x series of bugs), but since this past Wednesday it has been rebooting itself every 15 minutes (gets old fast). I've tried all of the usual cures (power button reset, pull plug reset, card reset) and nothing fixes it. I called Dish and although the CSR didn't admit to anything being known about this at their end, they are shipping a replacement unit to us.

I have a great deal of programming stored on the drive that my wife will be quite annoyed at losing if we swap units. Is there anyway to get the programming off the drive (plug it into a computer, for example)? I was in the process of recording these programs to DVD, but with the unit resetting itself every 15 minutes it really makes it difficult to do this without the reoccurring Green Screen of Death being recorded as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Ed P (Jan 29, 2008)

"Anyone else experiencing a continual reboot cycle on their PVR's? My 501 has been working flawlessly (well, the usual 50x series of bugs), but since this past Wednesday it has been rebooting itself every 15 minutes (gets old fast)."

Can't help with a fix but my 508 started doing the exact same thing over the
weekend.

Ed P


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

upstategeek said:


> Anyone else experiencing a continual reboot cycle on their PVR's? My 501 has been working flawlessly (well, the usual 50x series of bugs), but since this past Wednesday it has been rebooting itself every 15 minutes (gets old fast). I've tried all of the usual cures (power button reset, pull plug reset, card reset) and nothing fixes it. I called Dish and although the CSR didn't admit to anything being known about this at their end, they are shipping a replacement unit to us.
> 
> I have a great deal of programming stored on the drive that my wife will be quite annoyed at losing if we swap units. Is there anyway to get the programming off the drive (plug it into a computer, for example)? I was in the process of recording these programs to DVD, but with the unit resetting itself every 15 minutes it really makes it difficult to do this without the reoccurring Green Screen of Death being recorded as well.
> 
> Thanks.



check out this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71011&highlight=digital223
about a year ago I had identical problems with a 508, it was a dieing hdd. finally replaced with dhpp.


----------



## Ed P (Jan 29, 2008)

"about a year ago I had identical problems with a 508, it was a dieing hdd. finally replaced with dhpp."


Ok so what the heck is "dhpp"???

Ed P


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Ed P said:


> "about a year ago I had identical problems with a 508, it was a dieing hdd. finally replaced with dhpp."
> 
> Ok so what the heck is "dhpp"???
> 
> Ed P


dish home protection plan.
5 or 6 bucks a month.
just call and the csr will enroll you....keep it for a few months then drop it if you want.

for more detailed info:
please read the posts in the link above i provided.


----------



## rpmiller (Jan 31, 2008)

Ed P said:


> "Anyone else experiencing a continual reboot cycle on their PVR's? My 501 has been working flawlessly (well, the usual 50x series of bugs), but since this past Wednesday it has been rebooting itself every 15 minutes (gets old fast)."
> 
> Can't help with a fix but my 508 started doing the exact same thing over the
> weekend.
> ...


My 508 just started rebooting every 15 minutes yesterday 1/29/08. Is there something wrong with the guide updates? I also noticed it lost my favorite lists, but all my recorded programs still seem to be there.

Anyone else? Is this something system wide?


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

rpmiller said:


> My 508 just started rebooting every 15 minutes yesterday 1/29/08. Is there something wrong with the guide updates? I also noticed it lost my favorite lists, but all my recorded programs still seem to be there.
> 
> Anyone else? Is this something system wide?


sorry you guys are having this problem. As i said earlier I too suffered with the same thing. and it was not fun. but my problem was a dying hdd.

in a previous post I mentioned this problem could be a failing hdd.
i'm not so sure now. if more posts continue with the same problem, E*
should be contacted.


----------



## Dishguy508 (Feb 8, 2008)

rpmiller said:


> My 508 just started rebooting every 15 minutes yesterday 1/29/08. Is there something wrong with the guide updates? I also noticed it lost my favorite lists, but all my recorded programs still seem to be there.
> 
> Anyone else? Is this something system wide?


My 508 has been doing the same thing since last week, (1-29-08). The video goes,
the power light turns on and off twice, then it goes to the `aquiring satallite signal
screen' (Screen #15). The cycle is just about 15 minutes.

I am thinking the lastest upgrade is a way for we 5XX users to have to get something newer (Read $$$).


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Dishguy508 said:


> My 508 has been doing the same thing since last week, (1-29-08). The video goes,
> the power light turns on and off twice, then it goes to the `aquiring satallite signal
> screen' (Screen #15). The cycle is just about 15 minutes.
> 
> I am thinking the lastest upgrade is a way for we 5XX users to have to get something newer (Read $$$).


if you haven't tried to disconnect the receivers ac plug OVERNIGHT do so.
it could resolve your problems.
no promises but try it !


----------



## Ed P (Jan 29, 2008)

I talked with tech support and they indicated a software "issue" causing
the constant rebooting. It was suggested to go into the menu and select
"factory defaults" setting. Have not had a chance to try it yet so you're on
your own.

Ed P


----------



## tundra07 (Feb 8, 2008)

A couple of days ago I lost all of my locals on my 501. Called tech support after doing reset/unplug etc. They didn’t know of any problems. I noticed that my 508 had SW400 and my 501 had SW401. I mentioned this to the “tech rep” and she just said that I have the newest SW. Any way I went to bed and the next morning viola, all of my locals are back. My problem appeared to be a LNB problem as only the upper tx on 119 were effected. I have not checked to see what version of SW I have now.


----------



## Dishguy508 (Feb 8, 2008)

digital223 said:


> if you haven't tried to disconnect the receivers ac plug OVERNIGHT do so.
> it could resolve your problems.
> no promises but try it !


I tried the overnight unplug a few days ago, with no luck. BUT last night after
work, I unplugged overnight, and this morning I did a `factory defalt' in the 
installation menu.

That seemed to do the trick! I didn't have enough time to really see if this worked, but the box stayed on for as long as I was home watching it (33 MIN).

I will run for a few days, and let you know the outcome!


----------



## Ed P (Jan 29, 2008)

I set my unit to "factory default" and that also seemed to
fix the problem. However I had to go through all of the "checks"
to get all my channels to show up in the guide.

Ed P


----------



## rpmiller (Jan 31, 2008)

I used the online tech support chat thingy and they just wanted to send me a new 508. It cost $20.00 + $15.00 shipping so I did it. Wish I had tried the factory default thing though. Anyway, I got a replacement 508 for $35.00. Tech support didn't really ask me to try anything - that was disappointing. I did find that if I opened the unit up (with power off) and unplugged the IDE cable to the hard drive, it would work fine, just no DVR functions.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

rpmiller said:


> I used the online tech support chat thingy and they just wanted to send me a new 508. It cost $20.00 + $15.00 shipping so I did it. Wish I had tried the factory default thing though. Anyway, I got a replacement 508 for $35.00. Tech support didn't really ask me to try anything - that was disappointing. I did find that if I opened the unit up (with power off) and unplugged the IDE cable to the hard drive, it would work fine, just no DVR functions.


did the csr mention the DHPP. 
because i think in order to get a replacement receiver as you did, you must sign up for thr DHPP @ $5.99/mo. I again state *"I think" !*

on your next billing statement, check for DHPP. if it's on you billing, keep it for a month or so to make sure the replacement is a good one; then just cancel it.


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

I just had the same kind of problem this morning with a 510, aquiring satt. signal - to step 4/5 then downloading program guide for a few seconds, then snow, light goes on and off a couple times and it starts over. tech support thought it was a power problem, it wasn't getting enough power, had me switch outlets a couple times. I checked powerline voltage and it was fine. they offered the 20+15 shipping deal on replacement, or get dhpp. Apparently whatever replacement reciever they are offering they are valuing at $20. I told them I'd have to call back later, and went to work. now, 20 hours later, it was working, except for dvr functions, a 30 second unplug seems to have fixed that.

reading this thread, looks like techs are confused if they went straight to power problem when other people had it diagnosed as software issue or bad HD

also looking at upgrade options on the website, Dish'n It Up! what recievers are available isn't clear, but options do look cheaper than I'd expect:
1 room:
Standard Definition Receiver
Free Shipped
$50 Installed

DVR Receiver
Free Shipped
$50 Installed

High Definition Receiver
$25 Shipped
$75 Installed

2 room:
Standard Definition Receiver
$25 Shipped
$75 Installed

DVR Receiver
$25 Shipped
$75 Installed

Enhanced DVR Receiver
for additional hours of recording space
$50 Shipped
$100 Installed

High Definition Receiver
$50 Shipped
$100 Installed

HD DVR:
1 room:
High Definition DVR Receiver
$75 Installed
(shipping not available)

2 room:
High Definition DVR Receiver
$50 Shipped
$100 Installed

Enhanced High Definition DVR Receiver
$75 Shipped
$125 Installed

anyone know what recievers any of these would be?


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

... now, just over an hour later, I go to watch some shows on the dvr, that were there..."There are no recorded events"


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

and no timers set up...

ok, on the question of which recievers, also, which ones would have the external hard drive capability. This is just stupid that everything just disappears in an hour, while watching live tv, with no apparent problem.


----------

